# First fish in for 2014



## IndoDiver (Jan 9, 2014)

Went to chicken bone from 4 to 6, my buddy caught 2 red. 1 ran away and the other one is going to my kitchen.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice red !


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*first fish*

I have seen the name on here before but if you don t mind me asking Where is chicken bone? Nice fish


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

matt c said:


> I have seen the name on here before but if you don t mind me asking Where is chicken bone? Nice fish


Last parking lot before the Pickins gate....


Nice red!!!:thumbup:


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

The proper name is park west. Using the other name freely might get you into some trouble.


----------

